# Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )



## ATIFan22 (8. August 2010)

*Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Hallo Leute

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen 15" Notebook...

-Das Notebook sollte solide verarbeitet sein und eine gute Tastatur bieten ( als Ansatz als gut bezeichne ich z.B die Tastatur des 
Notebookcheck: Test HP ProBook 5310m Notebook aber auch die Thinkpads konnten mich auf eine andere Art überzeugen,  sowas wie der Consumer Kram von z.B. Acer geht gar nicht ...)
Ein Trackpoint wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert.

- Weiter sollte das Notebook ein gutes mattes Display beherbergen ( maximal WXGA++ Auflösung, kein FULLHD oder ähnliches, ich will nicht ständig die Bildschirmlupe geöffnet haben ),  eine Helligkeit von 200 cd/m², ach eig reichen mir auch 150, aber bitte einen Kontrast von mindestens 400:1 !!! )

-An die Leistung habe ich keine all zu großen Ansprüche, ein Arrandale wäre zwar nett , ein AMD Athlon II oder Turion II würde mir aber auch schon reichen, allerdings will ich zumindest  kleinere Games ( CS, WC3, AOE2 und GTA SA ) flüssig spielen können, das heißt keine Intel Grafik, was zum größten Problem werden dürfte.
Zu erwähnen wäre noch das die Oberflächentemperatur im "grünen" Bereich bleiben sollte, zumindest im Idle und beim surfen 

- Laufzeit  3H Office/ 2 Stunden surfen/ 1x DVD 

Ich dachte ich hätte das perfekte Notebook gefunden
HP ProBook 6540b, Core i5-430M 2.26GHz, 2048MB, 320GB, WXGA++, Radeon HD 4550, Windows 7 Professional (WD690EA) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Dumm nur das ich das in keinem ami Preisvergleich ( btw weiß da einer einen ähnlich guten wie geizhals.at ) gefunden habe, auf der Website stand zudem das es nicht mehr verkauft wird 

Preislich sollte es natürlich möglichst günstig sein, also ich sage mal maximal 1000 $, aber besser günstiger.


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Mal anders gefragt: haste denn mal in da US denn mal ne Preissuchmaschine gesucht? ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (8. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt: haste denn mal in da US denn mal ne Preissuchmaschine gesucht? ^^



natürlich ^^
AUf diversen seiten, darunter yahooshopping, pricegrabber.com computers.cnet.com, price.com 
So dumm das ich auf einer deutschen seite schau bin ich dann auch nicht ^^


----------



## Herbboy (8. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Ja, und hast Du da in den USA rein gar nix gefunden? Vlt. poste mal ein paar Geräte, die Dir da aufgefallen sind.


Die User hier können ja nicht für Dich erst nach US-Suchmaschinen suchen, von denen wir gar nicht wissen, ob die was taugen, und dann dort schauen, welches Notebook geeignet wäre. Und "deutsche" Notebooks kann Dir auch keiner empfehlen, weil wir keinen Schimmer haben, ob es die in den USA gibt und zu welchem Preis


----------



## Superwip (8. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Wie wärs eventuell mit dem?

Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad T510

Ich würde dir dabei den mit "descrete Graphics" nahelegen, wobei auch die onboard GPU problemlos mit allen genannten Spielen fertig werden sollte


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Ja, und hast Du da in den USA rein gar nix gefunden? Vlt. poste mal ein paar Geräte, die Dir da aufgefallen sind.
> 
> 
> Die User hier können ja nicht für Dich erst nach US-Suchmaschinen suchen, von denen wir gar nicht wissen, ob die was taugen, und dann dort schauen, welches Notebook geeignet wäre. Und "deutsche" Notebooks kann Dir auch keiner empfehlen, weil wir keinen Schimmer haben, ob es die in den USA gibt und zu welchem Preis




Klar da hast du natürlich Recht 
Also das schon genannte T510 , allerdings stört mich hier halt die Intel IGP, auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich wirklich ausreichend wäre, glaub nur die nvidia version hat ein brauchbares Display

ThinkPad l512
Eig recht ähnlich dem T510 mit weniger Laufzeit und weniger Qualität, aber deutlich billiger

Price.com :: HP ProBook 6540b 2.26 GHz Intel Core i5 430M Notebook - FN086UT#ABA
Gleiches Problem
Leider auch nicht mit besserem Display

Price.com :: HP ProBook 6545b Notebook
Ich hatte die Variante mit etwas schwächerer CPU im Auge, für 6XX $ , Problem hier abwärme der CPU und etwas weniger Leistung, aber nicht so dramatisch


Joa, das waren so meine favouriten


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Also, für GTA SA könnte der Intel Chip vlt. zu schwach sein. Ansonsten müßte der reichen, rein von der Leistung - problematisch wäre eher, ob die Treiber das mitmachen. 

Hier haste noch ein paar Details zu der x4500: Notebookcheck: Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 4500MHD (GMA X4500MHD)

Und die HD4200 ist nicht viel besser. Notebookcheck: ATI Radeon HD 4200

Kannst Du nix mit einer AMD 5470 oder nvidia 310m finden?


----------



## ATIFan22 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Weil die meistens nur in den consumer Book stecken 
Das Dell Vostro 3500 habe ich auch in Betracht gezogen die hohen Temps schrecken mich ein wenig ab.


----------



## Gamer_95 (9. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Jetzt mal ne ganz dumme Frage:
Kommt für dich ev.t ein Macbook infrage?
Gibts in den USA fast überall.
Erfült eigentlich ale Punkte.
Hält sogar 5 Studnen im Office betrieb.
Das einzige problem ist das das Ding kein Mattes Display hat.


----------



## Herbboy (9. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> Weil die meistens nur in den consumer Book stecken


 
Aber wo ziehst Du die grenze zu "consumer" ? nicht jedes "businessbook" ist qualitativ besser, nur weil es als business beworben wird    klar. wenn zum gleichen Preis und ansonsten identischen techn. Daten ne 5470 drin ist statt ner x4500, muss woanders gespart werden, das ist klar. Aber da musst Du halt wissen, wie wichtig es Dir ist, ob ein paar Spiele auch wirklich 100pro laufen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Aber wo ziehst Du die grenze zu "consumer" ? nicht jedes "businessbook" ist qualitativ besser, nur weil es als business beworben wird    klar. wenn zum gleichen Preis und ansonsten identischen techn. Daten ne 5470 drin ist statt ner x4500, muss woanders gespart werden, das ist klar. Aber da musst Du halt wissen, wie wichtig es Dir ist, ob ein paar Spiele auch wirklich 100pro laufen.



Da hast du ja Recht, aber in  den Books die ich vorgeschlagen hatte war glaub kein mal die Centrino 2 Plattform verbaut 
Joa, wenn du mir ein gutes Multimeida Notebook vorschlagen kannst, ( ich selbst hatte auch schon an das HP Envy gedacht, war mir aber zu teuer )
Ein mac book wäre auch nicht schlecht nur würde ich wahrschienlich die ganze Zeit Windows nutzen und da sind Laufzeit und Treiber support um einiges schlechter soweit ich weiß. außerdem ja nicht ganz billig


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Musst halt mal schauen, was da in den USA so gibt. Eine AMD 4570 / 5470 oder nvidia 210m / 310m würde wie gesagt reichen. Die eine Preissuchmaschine ist ja nicht grad der Bringer, da kann man keinerlei techn. Daten für die Suche filtern... 

vlt gibt es ja auch ein Sony in den USA mit so ner Karte, das nicht zu teuer ist, oder auch Samsung, die sind auch ganz o.k


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



> Also, für GTA SA könnte der Intel Chip vlt. zu schwach sein


 
Ich kann nur aus eigene Erfahrung sagen, dass GTA:SA auf moderaten Settings selbst auf einer GMA 950 noch flüssig läuft, wenn das restliche System halbwegs potent ist und der Arrandale IGP ist schon nochmal ein anderes Kaliber; GTA:SA sollte auf jeden Fall problemlos flüssig @ max spielbar sein, höchstens bei Grafik Mods (von denen es ja einige gibt) könnte die Luft langsam dünn werden



> Also das schon genannte T510 , allerdings stört mich hier halt die Intel IGP, auch wenn sie wahrscheinlich wirklich ausreichend wäre


 
Warum greifst du dann nicht zu der nVidia Version? Die 69$ um die es das Preislimit sprengt sollten sich doch gerade noch ausgehen

Es erfüllt jedenfalls alle deine Punkte, was man nicht von vielen Notebooks behaupten kann insbesondere



> Das Notebook sollte solide verarbeitet sein und eine gute Tastatur bieten


 


> Ein Trackpoint wäre ebenfalls wünschenswert


 


> ein gutes mattes Display beherbergen ( maximal WXGA++ Auflösung, kein FULLHD oder ähnliches


 
Wenn du unter 1000€ bleiben willst bedenke, dass du die GraKa wie gesagt für die genannten Spiele nicht brauchst, nichtmal @ max

Wenn du aber vielleicht doch etwas mehr spielen willst solltest du doch zu der Version mit GraKa greifen; laut Notebookchek reicht die Quadro NVS 3100M für alle aktuellen Spiele, selbst etwa Crysis, zumindestens @ min aus

Mac Book würde ich nicht empfehlen, unter Windows soll es diverse Treiberprobleme geben, so soll etwa die Tastaturbeleuchtung des Mac Book pro nicht funktionieren, weitere Nachteile sind das spiegelnde Display, der nicht vorhandene Trackpoint, und der fest eingebaute Akku, der durch Hitzeprobleme angeblich keine sehr hohe Lebenserwartung hat und sich nur schwer tauschen lässt (dadurch geht auch die Garantie verloren)


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Superwip schrieb:


> Ich kann nur aus eigene Erfahrung sagen, dass GTA:SA auf moderaten Settings selbst auf einer GMA 950 noch flüssig läuft, wenn das restliche System halbwegs potent ist und der Arrandale IGP ist schon nochmal ein anderes Kaliber; GTA:SA sollte auf jeden Fall problemlos flüssig @ max spielbar sein, höchstens bei Grafik Mods (von denen es ja einige gibt) könnte die Luft langsam dünn werden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



> Hast du das T510 mit NV GPU für nur knapp über 1k $ gesehen ich habe es bisher nur für 1,3k und darüber entdeckt, dann wäre es natürlich meine erste Wahl aber wenn du meinst die Arrandale IGP reicht dafür dann wäre es wohl okay.


 
Direkt bei Lenovo, die Seite hab ich dir eh schon verlinkt

Lenovo - Laptop computers - ThinkPad T510


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Hast Recht, also ich glaube das Thinkapd ist eine gute Wahl 

Stimmt du hast das ja schon ganz am anfang verlinkt, da habe ich gar nicht auf die Presie geachtet weil ich es vorher in den Preisvergleichen nur teurer gesehen hatte.


----------



## Superwip (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Ja, die Thinkpads sind in den USA viel billiger, vor allem direkt bei Lenovo

Gilt übrigens (vor allem aufgrund der fehlenden oder zumindestens viel geringeren Mehrwertsteuer) für viele Elektronikartikel


----------



## ATIFan22 (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Jop das stimmt, das ist eben auch der Grund warum ich in den USA kaufe will, abgesehen vom Wechselkurs  Der aber in den letzten Tagen wieder richtung USD gewandert ist, aber naja egal

weißt du wie das mit dem Ultra bay Schacht aussieht ?
Kann man das DVD Laufwerk auch durch eine SSD austauschen

Aso, wie sieht das eig von der Garantie her aus, bietet Lenovo eine weltweite Garantie an, ich denke als Buisness NB anbieter sollten sie dies ja eig, ansonsten müsste ich halt etwas warten...


----------



## Herbboy (10. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Lenovo stellt schon lange nicht nur Businessbooks her, da musst Du je nach Modell schauen, wie die Garantie aussieht. Am besten einfach auf deren shop-Website. Und wenn Du nach D zurückkommst nicht die Steuer vergessen!


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Doofe Frage 
Warum willst du dir das Laptop in den USA kaufen ? 

Es wird bestimmt schwer nen US Shop zu finden der auch nach auserhalb der USA versendet.

Lenovo machts z.B nicht 


> International shipping
> 
> Due to U.S. export restrictions and policies, Lenovo does not ship international orders outside the United States. However, online shopping is available all around the world, and we are pleased to accept orders from within the final destination country.



Falls du einen finden solltes wird der Versand nicht gerade billig, meist sind es 50 $

Wenn du das Nootebook nach Deutschland mitnehmen willst muss du ja noch die Einfuhrsteuer zahlen von 19 %.
Eine Zollgebühr kommt glaube ich auch noch oben drauf.

Und du darfst das Packet dann beim Zollamt abholen und musst dort die 
angefallenen Gebühren in bar bezahlen.
Jenachdem von wo das Packet nach Deutschland eingeführt wird kannst du dann noch eine kleine Spazierfahrt  machen.
Weil ich kaum glaube das der Zoll das Packet zur dir nächgelegenen Zollstelle schickt


Ein weiteres Problem wäre noch das Netzteil.
Die meisten gehen zwar von 110 -230 Volt aber meistens ist nur ein Stromstecker dabei der fürs jeweilige Land vorgesehen ist.
Müsstes dir dann noch ein Adapter oder neues Stromkabel kaufen.

Wenn du Pech hast und die Stecker fest am Netzteil sind und das Netzteil nur bis 110 Volt geht, musst du dir noch ein neues zulegen was für 230 Volt geeignet ist.


Wenn du zurzeit in der USA sein solltest hast du das Problem mit dem Versand und mit dem Abholen zwar nicht, mit dem Netzteil und den Steuern würde aber weiterhin bestehen


----------



## Superwip (11. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



> Wenn du zurzeit in der USA sein solltest hast du das Problem mit dem Versand und mit dem Abholen zwar nicht, mit dem Netzteil und den Steuern würde aber weiterhin bestehen


 
Ich denke wenn er nicht in den USA wäre würde er es nicht dort kaufen...



> neues Stromkabel


 
Sollte wirklich kein Problem sein, Kaltgerätekabel sind standardisiert (in den USA gibt es hier auch die selben Standards), die gibts wie Sand am Meer und billig, die 2€, falls man nicht sowieso eines herumliegen hat sind doch echt wurscht...

Thinkpad Netzteile kommen sowohl mit 110V als auch 230V sowie 50Hz und 60Hz zurecht


----------



## ATIFan22 (11. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Doofe Frage
> Warum willst du dir das Laptop in den USA kaufen ?
> 
> Es wird bestimmt schwer nen US Shop zu finden der auch nach auserhalb der USA versendet.
> ...



Nein natürlich würde ich mir kein Notebook aus den USA bestellen nur um ein paar € wegen dem Wechselkurs zu sparen was den Zoll betrifft bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber soweit ich weiß sind Waren bis 1000 € die keinen gewerblichen Zweck dienen Zollfrei, aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da würde ich mich aber vorher nochmal informieren.
Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer habe ich ganz vergessen, also nochmal 19 % drauf  :ups:
Bei dem Thinkpad wäre ich dann eventuell etwas über dem Budget, aber vllt. bekomme ich noch etwas mehr zusammen, es sollte aber in jedem Fall unter dem Wert liegen denn ich hier Vorort blechen müsste.

Nein, also entweder bin ich selbst in den USA oder Verwandte von mir,
versand etc wäre also kein Problem, das mit dem NT bekomme ich wahrscheinlich auch gratis geregelt.

Aso jo und stimmt Lenovo stellt ja mittlerweile auch die Y/B/G Serie etc. her, aber halt immer noch die Thinkpads


----------



## STSLeon (11. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Bei einem Warenwert von 1000 US-Dollar wird es auf jedenfall versteuert: Einfuhrsteuer+Umsatzsteuer. Hier der entsprechende Link:

Überschreiten der Reisefreigrenzen


----------



## Psytis (11. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

hast du dich schon für ein NB entschieden?
wie wäre es mit nem Vaio?
Sony Vaio VPC-EB1S8E/WI weiß Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich
gibts sicher in USA auch wo zu kaufen.
die selbe graka hab ich auch und hatte auch mit aktuellen spielen noch keine probleme.


----------



## Herbboy (11. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> was den Zoll betrifft bin mir nicht ganz sicher aber soweit ich weiß sind Waren bis 1000 € die keinen gewerblichen Zweck dienen Zollfrei, aber da bin ich mir nicht ganz sicher, da würde ich mich aber vorher nochmal informieren.
> Die Einfuhrumsatzsteuer habe ich ganz vergessen, also nochmal 19 % drauf


 Die ZOLLgebühren sind eh der kleinere Anteil, wenn überhaupt ZOLLgebühren anfallen, aber mit Zoll meinte ich eh hauptsächlich die EU-Steuer von 19%. Die fallen bei ca. 400€ Warenwert an. D.h da musst Du definitiv bei der Einreise lieber mal zum roten Ausgang und nachfragen. Wenn Du bei grün durchgehst und dann rausgewunken wirst, zahlst Du die Steuer + das gleiche als Strafe nochmal drauf. 

Ach ja: selbst wenn Du in den USA ein Nbook mit dt. Tastatur besorgst, bist Du noch nicht fein raus, die können trotzdem vermuten, dass es aus den USA stammt, den Wert schätzen und Steuer verlangen. Nur wenn DU nachträglich beweist, dass Du es doch in D gekauft hast, kriegst Du das Geld dann zurück.


Bzw. falls es ne Lieferung ist, wird die Steuer halt entsprechend auf die Summe aus Warenwert PLUS Porto aufgeschlagen, und man darf sich das Paket dann beim Zoll abholen.


----------



## ATIFan22 (12. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Sry das ich erst jetzt antworte, war heute den ganzen Tag lang unterwegs.

Hmm, naja trotzdem ist das mit dem Zoll ärgerlich, an unserer Schule war mal jdm. vom Zoll und hat über den Zoll referiert, ein mitschüler fragte nach Zollgebühren bei der Einfuhr an Ware und ich hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung das diese erst bei einem Warenwert ab 1000 € anfallen, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her kann sein das ich da was missverstanden habe, aber naja so viel wird es wie schon gesagt nicht werden.

@Herbboy
Naja ich kann mir ebenfalls nicht vorstellen das es nur mit einer QWERTZ Tasta nicht klappt, aber wie soll mir der Zoll nachweisen das ich das Gerät überhaupt bei diesem Aufenthalt gekauft habe, bzw nicht schon aus Deutschland mitbringe


Und nochmals ein großes Danke an alle die hier bisher gepostet haben


----------



## Superwip (12. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Es sollte schon möglich sein ein Thinkpad mit Quertz Tastatur in den USA zu bekommen, zumindestens direkt bei Lenovo; wenn nicht lässt sich die Tastatur auch recht einfach tauschen, wenn man eine neue bekommt

Solche Detailfragen kannst du aber auch im Lenovoforum stellen (oder suchen, wurde wahrscheinlich schon alles durchgekaut)

T400 / T500 and newer T series ThinkPad Laptops - Page 2 - lenovo community


----------



## Herbboy (12. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



ATIFan22 schrieb:


> diese erst bei einem Warenwert ab 1000 € anfallen, aber das ist schon ein paar Jahre her kann sein das ich da was missverstanden habe, aber naja so viel wird es wie schon gesagt nicht werden.


 wie gesagt: Zollgebühren und Steuer sind zwei paar Schuhe - es kann schon sein, dass Du keine Zollgebühren zahlen musst, aber die Steuer halt doch, und die treibt halt auch der Zoll ein.




> aber wie soll mir der Zoll nachweisen das ich das Gerät überhaupt bei diesem Aufenthalt gekauft habe, bzw nicht schon aus Deutschland mitbringe


 der muss das gar nicht nachweisen, DU musst nachweisen, dass Du es nicht im Ausland gekauft hast. Und selbst wenn doch der Zoll es nachweisen müßte: über die Seriennummer könnten die es sicher rausfinden. 


Du musst halt lediglich im Klaren sein, dass Du vlt. bei der Einreise was nachzahlen musst. Du kannst dann zB sagen "keine Ahnung, was das mal gekostet hat", dann schätzen die das oder schauen online nach, und wenn Du Glück hast, wird es auf einen Betrag geschätzt, bei dem Du nix oder nur wenig zahlen musst. Kann aber auch sein, dass Du günstiger wegkommst, wenn Du den echten Preis angibst.


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Herbboy schrieb:


> wie gesagt: Zollgebühren und Steuer sind zwei paar Schuhe - es kann schon sein, dass Du keine Zollgebühren zahlen musst, aber die Steuer halt doch, und die treibt halt auch der Zoll ein.
> 
> 
> der muss das gar nicht nachweisen, DU musst nachweisen, dass Du es nicht im Ausland gekauft hast. Und selbst wenn doch der Zoll es nachweisen müßte: über die Seriennummer könnten die es sicher rausfinden.
> ...




Ich denke da hast du schon Recht, das Risiko sollte ich wohl nicht eingehen 

Mal ne andere Frage was gebt ihr einem Notebook heute noch für eine Lebensdauer ?
Ich habe ja noch diverse alte Notebooks, die halten alle noch, sind aber von Anfang des 21 Jahrhunderts, ich denke aber mal so lange werde ich mit einem aktuellen Notebook nicht überleben, von diversen Bekannten habe ich so die Erfahrung mitgenommen das ihre Notebooks ( aber alles nur recht günstige Multimedianotebooks ) so zwischen 3 und 5 Jahre lebten.
Das wird sich wohl kaum gebessert haben, was schätzt ihr, wie lange ein Thinkpad halten wird.


----------



## Superwip (14. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Thinkpads sind schon was anderes als "billige Multimedianotebooks"

mehr als 10 Jahre halte ich für sehr realistisch

Allerdings sollte man das eher in Betriebsstunden rechnen, unter "Museumsbedingungen" hält vermutlich auch das hinterletzte Netbook 100 Jahre+

Hier schätze ich, dass das Thinkpad mit etwas Glück mindestens 50 000 Betriebsstunden hält; besonders kritisch ist hier immer die Festplatte aber die lässt sich gegebenenfalls ja leicht tauschen- eine kaputte Festplatte ist ja gerade bei einem Notebook auch oft eher ein willkommener Grund für eine Aufrüstung Richtung SSD als ein Grund ihr nachzutrauern- wenn sie zum Zeitpunkt ihres Ablebens keine wichtigen Daten enthalten hat


----------



## Herbboy (14. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Wenn man ordnungsgemäß mit dem Notebook umgeht, sollte auch ein Durchschnittsnotebook problemlos 4-5 Jahre halten, und dann ist an sich die zeit gekommen, wo es einem eh egal ist, weil die technik inzwischen eh viel zu schwach ist und man sich lieber ein neues holt  

Aber Thinkpad: die billigen Thinkpads sind doch bei weitem nicht mehr vergleichbar mit den teureren. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein 500-600€-Thinkpad, das ähnlichen techn. Daten wie gleichteures Acer, MSI, Toshiba, Samsung usw. hat, wirklich viel länger "hält" - das wäre lenovo ja eine wahre Wunderfabrik, wenn die ohne Preisaufschlag ein so robustes Notebook anbieten können...


----------



## ATIFan22 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn man ordnungsgemäß mit dem Notebook umgeht, sollte auch ein Durchschnittsnotebook problemlos 4-5 Jahre halten, und dann ist an sich die zeit gekommen, wo es einem eh egal ist, weil die technik inzwischen eh viel zu schwach ist und man sich lieber ein neues holt
> 
> Aber Thinkpad: die billigen Thinkpads sind doch bei weitem nicht mehr vergleichbar mit den teureren. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein 500-600€-Thinkpad, das ähnlichen techn. Daten wie gleichteures Acer, MSI, Toshiba, Samsung usw. hat, wirklich viel länger "hält" - das wäre lenovo ja eine wahre Wunderfabrik, wenn die ohne Preisaufschlag ein so robustes Notebook anbieten können...



Naja , also ein 600 € Thinkpad enthält ja i.d.R maximal einsteiger Hardware mit onboard Grafik etc. , da stehen die meisten anderen Firmen meist deutlich besser da.


----------



## Herbboy (15. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

nee nee, es gibt auch von HP, Acer, Asus, Samsung usw. solche "business"-Notebooks mit nur ner "onboard"Karte und ähnlicher CPU usw. 


Klar, DIE, die dann auch als "multimedia"-Notebook noch ne AMD 5470 oder 5650 oder so haben, sind dann halt vlt. nicht so "gut" von der Qualität. Aber die "billigeren" Thinkpads haben bei weitem nicht mehr den Qualitäts/Robustheitsvorsprung, wie man es von früher kennt. Auf keinen Fall halten die im Schnitt 10 Jahre, und die der anderen Hersteller nur 4...


----------



## ATIFan22 (15. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*



Herbboy schrieb:


> nee nee, es gibt auch von HP, Acer, Asus, Samsung usw. solche "business"-Notebooks mit nur ner "onboard"Karte und ähnlicher CPU usw.
> 
> 
> Klar, DIE, die dann auch als "multimedia"-Notebook noch ne AMD 5470 oder 5650 oder so haben, sind dann halt vlt. nicht so "gut" von der Qualität. Aber die "billigeren" Thinkpads haben bei weitem nicht mehr den Qualitäts/Robustheitsvorsprung, wie man es von früher kennt. Auf keinen Fall halten die im Schnitt 10 Jahre, und die der anderen Hersteller nur 4...



War ein Missverständnis, mir ist klar das es von Acer auch die Travelmate Serie gibt, von Samsung bsp Notebooks wie das 530 Pro Pits etc, ich meinte halt wirklich die normalen Multimedia Notebooks also Core i CPU+ HD 5000/Geforce 300 etc.


----------



## ATIFan22 (17. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Nochmal Hi @ all
Es gibt eine kleine Änderung, ich habe heute von meinem BWL Lehrer erfahren das wir diese Jahr wohl sehr viel mit Excel arbeiten werden, aus diesem Grunde möchte ich einen dezidierten Nummernblock nicht missen.
Wisst ihr da vllt. eine qualitativ gleichwertiges, bzw auch mit leichten Qualitätsabstrichen /Leistung oder ein geringfügig teureres Gerät ?
Wobei mir hier spontan wieder das HP ProBook in den Sinn kommt. Das Toshiba S11 könnte auch eine interessante Alternative sein.
Mir fällt außerdem gerade ein, als Schüler müsste ich doch auch Rabatte bei EDU Aktionen bekommen oder sehe ich das falsch, wie sieht es da aus , ich denke als deutscher Schüler habe ich bei Ami Aktionen natürlich kein Anrecht darauf, aber vllt. bekomme ich so das Produkt hierzulande sogar billiger


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Da musst Du natürlich vor Ort mal fragen. Ich kann Dir nur für D sagen: Studentenrabette gibt es immer seltener, auch wegen der gestiegenen Nachfrage nach Notebooks durch "Normalkonsumenten", da ist der Preiskampf auch bei den normalen Shops viel größer geworden, so dass man nicht mehr unbedingt Studenten in der Hoffnung, dass die mal Stammkunden werden, mit Sonderpreisen umgarnen muss. 

Die Rabatte sind da idR lächerlich, oft auch da die sich auf die UVPs beziehen, nur ganz selten spart man wirklich im Vergleich zur Suche in onlineshops, oft nur bei den sehr teuren Modellen, wo ich mich frage: warum sparen ausgerechnet DIE nochmal 500€, die 2000€ auf der hohen Kante haben?   Manchmal wird auch getrickst, da spart man scheinbar doch 50€, aber dann ist die HDD nur halb so groß und 2GB RAM weniger...

Aber wie gesagt: da musst Du mal in den US-onlineshops der Hersteller schauen oder in der Uni fragen.


p: ich mach auch viel mit excel, aber num-Block benutz ich da ehrlich gesagt nie ^^


----------



## ATIFan22 (19. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Echt nicht, ich eig nur, bei eig jeder Zahlenangabe, da ich über die meiste Zeit meines Computer Lebens immer Desktops hatte, bei meinem Netbook war es neulich schon merkwürdig, also ich zum ersten mal daran was mit Excel gemacht habe ^^


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

jo, wenn es vorher anders gemacht hat, muss man sich evt. umgewöhnen - aber wenn es NUR um Zahlen geht: man kann einen Teil der Tastatur per Tastenkombi zum Zahlenblock machen bei den Notebooks ohne separaten Block. Und es gibt um die 10€ auch USB-numpads. nur für den Fall, dass Du nix mit nem separaten Block findest. Bei 15, 4 Zoll wird dann halt deswegen der Rest der Tastatur auch arg eng.


----------



## ATIFan22 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Jo das mit dem Tastenkombination war mir bekannt, ist bei meinem aktuellen Notebook ja auch so ( Compaq Armada E 500 ), arbeite da aber eig ziemlich selten dran, das war jetzt nicht so mein Fall, aber das mit den USB Numpads sollte ich durchaus noch mal in Erwägung ziehen, ich sollte wohl wirklich nochmal abwegen, denn wie du bereits formuliert hast wird damit die Tastatur uach etwas gequetscht und etwas nach links verschoben.


----------



## Superwip (21. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Mit Num-Block wird es wie gesagt zwangsweise deutlich größer und weniger mobil, ich würde auch auf jeden Fall einen externen Num-Block empfehlen... oder gleich eine externe Tastatur; allerdings sind alle mir bekannten Tastaturen mit Numblock auch nicht kompakt genug um problemlos in einer kleinen Notebooktasche untergebracht zu werden

Eventuell wäre auch eine aufrollbare Tastatur eine Lösung, etwa dies:
http://geizhals.at/a459366.html

Ich weiß aber nicht, ob ich mit so einer arbeiten würde, wenn ich eine Thinkpad Tastatur als unmittelbare Alternative habe...


----------



## ATIFan22 (21. August 2010)

*AW: Office-Täter gesucht ( Kauf in den USA )*

Eben, das ist auch mein Bedenken, ich denke ein thinkpad Tastatur ist nur schwer zu schlagen und da wird eine rollbare wohlkaum besser sein, hmm ich glaube ich werde in den nächsten tagen einfach mal zu MM fahren und schauen wie der Unterschied bei einem 15" NB ausfällt.


----------

